# Lysis of adhesions- heard that you



## KimmieG (Jun 17, 2008)

I have heard that you can bill for this separately if the adhesions are extensive.  Could someone give me an example of extensive.


----------



## Treetoad (Jun 17, 2008)

Per CPT Assistant, dense, extensive adhesions requiring significantly greater physician work and procedural complexity may be reported with procedure 44005/59, but the physician must document the circumstances in the op note.


----------



## CVR (Jul 11, 2008)

*Lysis of adhesions*

What is considered extensive? Does stating that the lysis took an extra 45 min qualify? Is there an amt. of time doing this that is inclusive to a procedure?


Thanks,
CVR


----------



## mmelcam (Jul 11, 2008)

If my doctor states that is took 45 min or more to do lysis of adhesions, then I bill for the main procedure with a 22 modifier and increase my fee. I only bill this if an actual amount of time is clearly stated in the operative note. If you check CCI edits it does not allow you to bill for lysis of adhesions, even with a modifier, when performing many surgeries.


----------



## CVR (Jul 14, 2008)

*Lysis of adhesions*

Thanks--we are also using the 22, but only if the physcian documents 60 min. or more. I wanted to see what amt. of time others are using to justify a 22 modifier---


----------



## pfwilliams39 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Lysis of adhesions and debridement*

I have a patient that had a Synovectomy& Debridement and a Lysis of Adhesions& Manipulation under Anestheia for a Shoulder surgery. Can I code both the Lysis and the Debridement on the same body part, if it was done Arthoscopicly?


----------

